
Ask HN: Who's Hiring? (December 2010 Edition) - scorchin
Please lead with the positions' locations.<p>And make it clear if working remotely is a possibility!
======
tptacek
CHICAGO, ILLINOIS

WANTED --- Girl about 13 to help during day. Apply 238, Kilmore street

WANTED --- a general servant for the country. Apply T.B. Williams.

SUDDEN CLIMATIC CHANGES give you "that tired feeling." The real cause of
rheumatism is disordered blood. Dr Williams' Pink Pills make rich, red blood
and invigorate the system, so that rheumatism is dispelled. By their tonic
action on blod and nerve they also cure anaemia, debility, liver trouble,
dyspepsia, sciatica, consumption, rickets, ladies' ailments, etc. Sold by
chemists and storekeepers.

WANTED --- a cook for the Newmarket Hotel. Apply at once.

WANTED --- energetic and intelligent persons to lead and commence at once the
design and construction of ingenious new search engine contraption for
MATASANO and SONS, reputed software security concern, to be used and
appreciated by banks, manufacturers, and all manner of heavy enterprise. A1
references & experience required. A SOVEREIGN OPPORTUNITY FOR ENTERPRISING
SOULS. Inquire with "tqbf" at Matasano.

F. J. PETHERICK has commenced business as a SADDLER and HARNESS-MAKER in
premises next to Messrs Gorton and Son's, Fielding, and hopes, by strict
attention to business, combined with moderate charges, to merit a fair share
of patronage and support. REPAIRS OF ALL KINDS UNDERTAKEN AT THE SHORTEST
NOTICE. A trial solicited!

~~~
eru
Is there a joke that I don't get?

~~~
tptacek
Yes. (That doesn't make it a good one, though).

------
paraschopra
Delhi, India. We're looking for a Software/Support Engineer (everyone in our
startup does support). Remote work is a possibility.

<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/> (no jobs page yet)

Contact paras@wingify.com if interested.

EDIT: Added location at the beginning

~~~
rb2k_
"Please lead with the positions' locations."

~~~
paraschopra
Okay, done

------
kchodorow
MongoDB (10gen)

New York City and Redwood City, CA.

Looking for software engineers, QA, support engineers, interns, and more:
<http://www.10gen.com/jobs>. Working remotely depends on the job.

Working on MongoDB is great: there are tons of interesting programming
problems, an awesome community, my coworkers are brilliant, and you get paid
to work on open source software.

~~~
steven_h
I'm looking for somewhere to intern at Summer 2011 and I see that you have a
posted internship. Do you have any details about internship at 10gen? If you
do, I would love to talk to you about it. My e-mail is in my profile.

~~~
kchodorow
There are some details in the internship description, feel free to email us or
post here if you have any specific questions.

------
ericsilver
Pittsburgh, PA (no remote) <http://pikimal.com/jobs>

We're looking for Semantic Web and Ruby Developers but if you're a strong
developer who doesn't know Ruby yet that's no obstacle. We have extremely
flexible hours, collaborative coder DNA, and we provide good tools, lunches,
and great health care.

Pikimal is working to change how people use the web to make decisions. Once
users tell us what's important to them, we can tell them what's best for them.
Since all of our recommendations are based solely on facts, users receive
results separate from marketing.

Please include a link to public code you've written or your Github repo when
you apply. Feel free to reach out directly to my first name @pikimal.com

~~~
JoelMcCracken
Pikimal is a great company to work for. At this point in my career, the
opportunity to grow as a coder is super important to me, and I'm getting
plenty of opportunity here.

------
tghw
Fog Creek Software - New York, NY (no telecommute) - <http://fogcreek.com/>

Current Openings:

    
    
      * Software Developer
      * Marketing Analytics Focus    
      * Sales: FogBugz and Kiln     
      * Intern in software development (Summer 2011)
    

Fog Creek Software is a small, friendly software company in New York City that
was designed from the ground up to be a great place to work. We work on
interesting projects with smart people, treat everyone like royalty, and eat
lunch together every day.

Software developers at Fog Creek get spacious, sunlit private offices,
unlimited computer gear, electronic height-adjustable desks, Aeron chairs, and
a plush office featuring marble showers, a library, a salt water aquarium,
professional espresso machine, daily gourmet catered lunch, unlimited snacks,
video games and movie nights, and the opportunity to work with a great team.

We've been profitable since inception, and are growing rapidly, developing
software products that help software developers make great software. We offer
world-class compensation and benefits and a terrific work environment. We're
always on the lookout for great people to join the team.

<http://fogcreek.com/Careers.html>

~~~
samd
I love that a company as famous as Fog Creek still took the time to tell
applicants about themselves and about all the benefits of working there.

------
0x44
Pavia, Italy/Zurich, Switzerland.

Global Earthquake Model Secretariat is hiring a Senior Software Engineer who
is familiar with large scale computing, has serious Python chops, and some
experience in open source development. GIS, numpy/scipy experience is a plus.

<http://globalquakemodel.org/node/76>

------
pcowans
London, UK: Songkick (YC07) is looking for a Systems Engineer and an Agile
Tester. In both cases we're looking for someone who can work on-site with the
rest of our team.

See <http://www.songkick.com/info/jobs> for details, and contact
joinsongkick@songkick.com if you're interested.

~~~
sghael
What the heck is an agile tester?

~~~
nomadicbreeze
sm1 who follows agile devlopement methodolgy ??

~~~
pcowans
More someone who can run testing in a way which fits well with agile
development, rather than simply verifying functionality once development is
largely complete.

In our case this means working closely with developers, product owners etc.
early in the development cycle to ensure that acceptance criteria are fully
explored and agreed on, helping the engineering team build automated
acceptance tests, which we use to drive development, and exploratory testing
throughout the development process.

~~~
sghael
Sorry if I came off snarky in my question. I def didn't mean it that way.

Your explanation makes some sense, but (IMO) engineering teams should just
strive to have developers own the testing process, especially if you except it
to be "agile" automated testing of the unit/functional/continuous integration
variety. Is testing not something that developers should (collectively) own?

More finely granulated titles/roles = less agile.

~~~
alinajaf
I used to believe this until I actually worked in a team with dedicated
testing staff. While it is entirely the responsibility of the developer to
test changes and functionality to the best of their ability, testing is
arguably a skillset in itself.

Our QA will test any new changes from every possible angle (will that work on
all international sites? For all products? What if a user gets half way
through that process, opens a new tab and changes to a different point in the
flow, makes some changes, then comes back to the first tab and continues? What
happens then?)

That and thorough regression testing mean that no matter how subtle any
introduced bugs might be, QA will make sure that at the very least it won't
effect sales (or whatever core business process is absolutely mission
critical).

While in theory developers could do all of this, having staff that set out
deliberately to break developers code creates a really good dynamic in the
workplace. We mark stories as code complete and expect testers to come back
with at least one round of bugs. A lot of the time we'll spot them just as or
just before we commit, but the testers are good at digging down and finding
edge cases that developers often miss.

------
squirrel
London (UK) and Boston (US) - youDevise, Ltd.

We're a 60-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development. We're hiring
developers and other smart folks of many kinds. See
<http://www.youdevise.com/careers> and <https://dev.youdevise.com>.

No remote working, but we do help successful candidates relocate to London or
Boston. We relocated a HN reader from Denmark earlier this year for example.
We sponsor London HN meetups and wouldn't mind doing so in Boston too.

------
speek
Boston, MA

We're looking for a Rails (we use a lot of cool tech, like rails 3 and
mongodb) and/or Android (wanna port our app over to scala?) guy to help us
out. I'm the CTO of Zazu -- <http://getzazu.com> \--, where we're building the
Smartest Damn Alarm Clock (but we're so much more than that). Get in touch
with me at marc@getzazu.com

We're based out of Boston, but you can work from anywhere.

~~~
speek
Lemme rephrase something (comment edit window timed out):

The end goal of Zazu is to build Jarvis from Iron Man. We have delusions of
grandeur, but we will not rest until it's done. The current iteration of the
product is an Android application that replaces the built-in alarm clock with
an alarm clock that we believe to be more intelligent: it pulls whatever
information you find important -- like your RSS feeds, your calendar, your
email, your twitter stream -- and reads that information to you using a Text-
To-Speech engine.

We're working with a few big brands to create a new form of interactive
marketing/advertising and we promise that we're only going to be providing
relevant information to our users... so y'all won't be blasted with Colon Blow
advertisements 1000x a day.

We're going to be leaving the morning space fairly soon, meaning we'll
integrate with your calendar to let you know what you need to regarding where
you are and where you need to be (both physically and metaphorically). We're
trying to transform the moment of alert into a moment of informed decision
making. We'll be looking at emails and other areas that involve alerting and
decision making, too.

------
philfreo
SAN FRANCISCO, CA - (on-site only, we can help relocate)

Quizlet (<http://quizlet.com/>) - creating a better way to study, over 1
million users, great JavaScript games, voice recognition, text-to-speech audio

Check out jobs page for real-time stream of what people are studying:
<http://quizlet.com/jobs/>

Looking for: great back-end (PHP5, Memcached, MySQL) and front-end
(JavaScript/Ajax) developers who want to work on products to help making
studying better for 3 million people/month.

FULL-TIME and January internships!

Tell me about yourself - Email phil@(our domain)

------
maverhick
Mumbai, India. Only full time positions, on location

Looking to hire a) System Developers b) Software Developers c) Frontend
Engineers d) Graphic/Web Designers

Technologies/languages used: Scala/Python/Cassandra/Tornado/Redis

<http://www.pagalguy.com/join-us/>

~~~
SingAlong
I was surprised to see a huge ad on the page and thought it was spammy or
high-schoolish.

You might want to remove that ad on the header atleast on the careers and the
about us pages on your site. IMHO, it doesn't make a good first impression.

~~~
maverhick
Got it. Fixed. Thanks for pointing out

------
jeffbarr
The Amazon Web Services team is hiring for on-site positions in the US
(Washington State and Virginia), Ireland, Japan, Luxembourg, Singapore, the
UK, and South Africa (Cape Town).

More info at <http://aws.amazon.com/jobs> (tedious search-based UI) or
<http://media.amazonwebservices.com/jobs/all_aws_jobs.html> (all 260 or so
jobs on one page albeit with poor styling).

------
brandon
San Francisco, CA - Elation EMR

Telecommuting considered for the right candidate <http://elationemr.com/>

We're a small (there's only four of us!), angel-funded startup building
revolutionary electronic tools for physicians. Our investors include Ron
Conway, who recently named us one of his 12 startups to watch:
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/16/ron-conways-crystal-
ball-12...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/16/ron-conways-crystal-
ball-12-startups-to-watch/)

We're doing some really awesome things with a number of technologies.. Our
stack includes Python/Django, MySQL, jQuery, Java. We'd like to add at least
two more people to the development team in short-order (more details here:
<http://elationemr.com/jobs.html>).

Please be in touch. We'd love to tell you more about what we're up to!

~~~
photon_off
If you're in San Fran, I cannot recommend looking into this company highly
enough. I interviewed with them and was thoroughly impressed, and would have
taken the job but chickened out on moving away from NYC. That's good news for
you. Don't be put off if you know nothing about the health industry or EMR --
it's an exceedingly interesting space once you learn about it.

They're backed by well-networked investors with solid records of success, the
founders are extremely familiar with the health industry and have a solid plan
to take it on (not to mention, EMR is about to explode and all current
implementations of it are stone-age), and the problems you'd be working on are
absolutely awesome. You'd be creating a highly sought after product that's
poised to create a tremendous amount of value, both in the way patients and
physicians interact, and as a profitable product.

If UI and Javascript are your specialty, then I can guarantee you that you
won't find more interesting work, and if you do, it certainly will not have
greater possible upside or impact on an industry.

------
jorgeortiz85
Foursquare, New York, NY and San Francisco, CA: <http://foursquare.com/jobs>

iPhone, Android, Blackberry Developers

Front-end and Back-end Developers

Engineering Interns

Developer Advocate

Foursquare encourages you to explore the world around you, discover new and
interesting things, and have fun with your friends. We're changing the way
people interact with the physical world, and we need your help to do it.

HQ is located in New York, but we recently opened an engineering office in San
Francisco. We're hiring aggressively for both offices. There are currently
only 4 people in the SF office, but we're looking to grow it to a full-fledged
10-person office in the next few months.

We're using Scala, Lift, and MongoDB on the back-end; jQuery and HTML5 on the
front-end.

NYC and SF only at this time. We can help relocate you.

Learn more at <http://foursquare.com/jobs>

Please contact me at jorge@foursquare.com

------
intranation
London, UK: Smarkets Limited, a social gaming site, is looking for a front end
developer (Websockets, Python, JS, CSS3 a bonus) and an Erlang developer to
join our small tech team. yourlife@smarkets.com for more information.

Unfortunately remote working isn't a possibility for us, but we're located in
central London!

------
afshin
New York City, 1010data

<http://1010data.com/company/careers/current-job-openings>

We're looking to fill a couple roles: Web Application Developer, Systems
Developer, Infrastructure Engineer, and Data Analyst.

We're a 'big data' company and the problems we work on are pretty interesting.
Among other reasons to be curious, our programmers all learn K. Contact jobs
at 1010data (and mention HN).

~~~
cdr
The descriptions being .pdfs is a turn-off. I see no reason for them to be
PDFs at at all either - they're just a logo and some text.

~~~
variety
And very heavy, 3-pager tl;dr pdfs at that.

------
shadchnev
Forward Internet Group in London, UK: <http://www.forward.co.uk>

We're a young entrepreneurial company that bootstrapped its way from its
founder bedroom to a 150-strong company with very healthy profits in 6 years
without any external capital.

We are behind uswitch.com, getinvisiblehand.com, omio.com, justcages.co.uk,
petvillas.co.uk, forward3d.co.uk etc.

You can take a look at who we are and what we do at
<http://www.forwardtechnology.co.uk>.

One of our guys created statefulapp.com during the recent Rails Rumble (been
on the frontpage of HN recently), many others contribute to open source.

We have been doubling our revenues every single year (up to £100m in 2010) and
plan to continue to do it as long as possible. So, we need great people!

We're looking for great developers (and many other roles too) to work on a
variety of exciting online projects. We use Clojure, Ruby, Hadoop, Node.js,
Sinatra etc.

Above all we're looking for smart, ambitious, entrepreneurial people. Full job
spec is here: <http://www.forward.co.uk/careers> or here:
<http://www.forwardtechnology.co.uk/>

And it's fun to work here: you choose the hardware you want, you buy the books
you need, the hours are flexible, no dress code, the people are reasonable and
the entertainment budget is generous: for example the entire company hangs out
in Las Vegas night clubs and casinos for 4 days every December (meet us all
there next Thursday) and we've recently returned from Disneyland in Paris
(birthday celebrations).

To find out more email me at evgeny.shadchnev@forward.co.uk with your CV.

p.s. sorry, all our devs are on-site, we don't hire remote devs. Also, given
the recent changes to the immigration laws in the UK, it will be very
challenging (maybe even impossible) for us to arrange a visa unless you're an
EU national or already have a work permit.

------
arosien
Wealthfront (formerly kaChing), Palo Alto CA (no remotes)

Wealthfront is intent on disrupting the $10-TRILLION mutual fund industry, an
industry that's seen little innovation in the past 25 years. To reach this
goal, we put our customers and our technology at the heart of everything we
do. Java, Scala, JRuby on Rails. We have a 5-minute commit-to-production
continuous deployment system. Read our eng blog at
<http://eng.wealthfront.com>.

Lead UI Designer / Frontend Software Engineer / Backend Software Engineer

Email jobs@wealthfront.com / More at: <https://www.wealthfront.com/jobs>

~~~
angelbob
Hi, Adam!

~~~
arosien
Hi Noah!

------
coffeemug
Mountain View, CA. RethinkDB (<http://www.rethinkdb.com/jobs>).

Hard systems problems. Fun people. Good pay. A chance to build something
meaningful and own a significant chunk of the company. Tired of rails-based
clones? Join us, together we will rule the [database] universe.

This is everything we stand for: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1747713>

------
tlipcon
Cloudera is hiring engineers in Palo Alto and San Francisco, plus a few
customer facing travelling people (eg support/consulting/services) based
around the world. Also various sales/PM/other roles.

<http://www.cloudera.com/company/careers/>

Getting paid to work on an open source platform (Hadoop) is pretty sweet, plus
we have a fantastic team: <http://www.cloudera.com/company/team/>

------
agotterer
New York, NY

Lot18 - <http://www.lot18.com/careers>

We're looking for backend developers, frontend developers, mobile developers,
designers, customer service reps, account managers and a few other positions.

Lot18 is a membership by invitation website for wine and epicurean products.
We're an agile, early stage, venture backed technology startup. Our company is
a great place for smart, hard working people who want to make a difference and
help change the wine world.

------
shafqat
New York, no remote but will relocate people.

NewsCred - a global news distribution platform. Lots of interesting technoloy,
great VC backing, product in market with strong revenues.

Looking for an engineer with background in search, information retrieval,
solr, lucene or a strong desire to learn.

More here: <http://platform.newscred.com/jobs>

Great office in Union Square in NYC, unlimited vacations, and other perks.
Great office atmosphere - think "Dunder Mifflin."

~~~
haliax
Unlimited vacations? Can you elaborate?

~~~
shafqat
Sure - we have no fixed vacation policy (apart from that fact that it's
unlimited). It's purely based on mutual respect. If a team-member wants to
take vacation, its up to him to be responsible and plan accordingly, make sure
projects are finished etc. Of course, respect means that you shouldn't take 6
months off. But to date we've never had an issue and we've been doing this for
two years and will be close to 20 people soon!

~~~
eru
Sounds more like `holiday negotiable within reasonable limits'. But that's
still good.

------
aterreno
Camden Town, London, UK

<http://forwardtechnology.co.uk/jobs>

Forward is a collection of innovative online brands based in Camden, London.
Our success is driven by talented people who are given the freedom to
experiment with technology in a low ceremony environment. Forward is reliant
upon developers who actively engage in the business and go beyond a
traditional role. Technology is at the core of how we solve problems, from
testing new businesses in a day to discovering how the weather affects web
traffic. This has made us one of the top ten fastest growing privately owned
technology companies in the UK. We're looking for people across and group and
are interested in programmers who: Have a polyglot coding background: Clojure,
Ruby, Java, and any other languages you feel are convincing Understand the
Internet and what makes it work: HTTP and REST, HTML and semantic markup, and
CSS Contribute to, or have their own, open source projects Like to experiment
with technology to solve problems Are pragmatic and focused on delivery Have
courage when expressing opinions regardless of how controversial Post Agile
;-)

No remote

------
abahgat
Not a position, but rather a note. In addition to specifying whether working
remotely is accepted or not, it would be very useful to know which positions
are open to foreign candidates (especially for US based companies).

I know for sure that some of the companies that posted positions below are
open to international candidates, and some are not. It would be great if we
could distinguish positions according to that criterion as well.

------
eliast
Cambridge, MA - <http://www.performable.com/>

Performable, a Web Analytics startup, is looking for engineers that want a key
role in helping us take our analytics platform to the next level for our
customers.

We have serious skills in large scale infrastructure, python, big data,
hadoop, and JavaScript. If you are an expert in any of these, please email me
at elias@performable.com

------
arupchak
Amazon.com - Seattle WA - No remote, but willing to relocate.

We are looking for a strong Systems Support Engineer. We like to describe our
team as a 'Startup' within Amazon, as our part of the business is still
growing rapidly and our engineers can have a lot of influence on where the
product goes.

Job description below. Contact me at ${hn_username}@gmail.com if you have any
questions.

The Amazon Services team is looking for a great Systems Support Engineer to
keep our systems running. You should be comfortable in a Linux environment, be
able to automate everything you did yesterday, and willing to troubleshoot and
solve new problems on a daily basis. Come join one of the fastest growing
teams within Amazon.

Responsibilities:

-Maintain stability and performance of our systems via tickets during oncall shifts

-Diagnose and troubleshoot new production issues that affect our customers

-Create and maintain standard operating procedure documents for new issues identified

-Automate operational tasks to assist with our scaling needs

Requirements:

-Proficiency in a scripting language (Ruby, Perl, Python, Shell)

-Familiar with SQL databases

-Comfortable navigating a Linux environment

-Basic understanding of web application architectures

Bonus points:

-Written a Rails application

-Deep knowledge of Oracle databases

-Troubleshooting experience

-Ticketing experience

------
bdotdub
New York, NY

Gilt (<http://www.gilt.com/>), Gilt City (<http://www.giltcity.com/>),
Jetsetter (<http://www.jetsetter.com/>)

We're hiring in many areas to support our rapidly growing businesses.

    
    
        * Software Engineers!
        * Creative/Designers
        * QA
        * Businesses analysts
    

And more :)

The company is growing very rapidly and killing it in the market. And there
will be a lot of opportunity for new businesses as well :
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/30/flash-sales-site-gilt-
group...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/30/flash-sales-site-gilt-groupe-to-
open-traditional-online-retail-store-for-men/)

Software stack consists mostly of Ruby, Java, Postgres.

[https://careers-gilt.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchCa...](https://careers-
gilt.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchCategory=)

------
phillytom
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburb)

Local only. Will relocate.

We're hiring at Monetate. We've hired great people from HN.

We're a SAAS provider of testing, targeting and personalization tools (i.e.
segmentation, A/B testing, MVT) to internet retailers. We've got existing
high-volume customers. We're small, profitable, and we're growing fast. We're
funded by First Round.

<http://jobs.monetate.com/>

* We're looking for backend engineers who want to work on data and web problems at scale.

* We're also hiring front-end developers who want to help build and test experiments and own our client facing UI. You should be experienced in working with production-quality cross-browser HTML/CSS and Javascript with and without frameworks.

We have fun problems at scale, great people to work with, and we get instant
feedback from our clients on everything we put out! We're having a blast.

Feel free to email me any questions - tjanofsky monetate com.

~~~
kmano8
Working at Monetate has been a blast. Everyone here is great at what they do,
and it's been a pleasure working with a team that cares so much about the
success of our work.

If you have any questions, I'd be happy to talk.. kshouler at monetate

------
blizkreeg
San Francisco, CA.

TechCrunch is. We're looking for an intermediate-level Rails developer to help
us out on CrunchBase (the versioning complicates a seemingly simple product
quite a bit). We are doing a back-end rework of the existing code base and
this needs to be deployed soon. There are also interesting features that are
planned after the deploy.

I reckon majority of your time will be spent working on CrunchBase. Since TC
runs on the WP platform, some portion of your time would be spent on
operational stuff as well (at least until we find a dedicated person for
that). Additional PHP background could be put to good use here as both
operational requirements/small new projects keep coming up from time to time.

We are understaffed currently (I'm the only in-house Rails Dev/Tech everything
person) and we definitely need a smart, hands-on, motivated person.

Contact me directly (email in my bio).

------
mattculbreth
Endgame Systems, Atlanta GA: <http://endgames.us> and <http://www.iptrust.com>

With $29 million in a recent Series A round we are rapidly expanding. Endgame
Systems is a security software and services company. Our recent
<http://www.iptrust.com> app shows one of our applications.

We are current hiring two types of developers:

* Python: Django, JavaScript, Cassandra, MySQL. We use Python all throughout our stack and in our big NoSQL backend systems.

* Visualization: we have petabytes of security related data, and presenting this in a sharp UI is challenging. We're looking to build with HTML 5, Protovis, Flash, and other related technologies.

Sadly no remote work is available right now, but our midtown Atlanta office is
cool.

Please email me at mattculbreth AT gmail.com.

------
akeefer
San Mateo, CA

Guidewire Software - We do software for the P&C insurance industry, but we
build a lot of cool stuff to let us build those systems (like the Gosu
programming language, <http://gosu-lang.org>). We need people both to work on
the applications and to work on our platform, including our web framework, our
Eclipse plugins, and our ORM layer. The company was founded back in late 2001
and is still privately held, but at this point we're very stable and
successful.

<http://www.guidewire.com/careers>

You can e-mail me directly (akeefer at gmail) if you have any questions or if
you don't want to get lost in the HR shuffle. I'm the Chief Platform
Architect, so if you end up working in our platform group you'd be working
with me.

------
richhalliwell
London, UK

Videojug.com we're hiring for experience Ruby on Rails and C# developers. Fun
team to work in - lots of interesting challenging work from video compressions
right through to front end site and syndication delivery. Full time job in our
Clerkenwell offices - competitive salaries. Full job specs here:

<http://content5.videojug.com/corporate/jobspecs/ror.pdf>
<http://content5.videojug.com/corporate/jobspecs/csharp.pdf>

also looking for a good iphone developer for odd updates to our apps, and a
good android developer to build out a new app (1 month contract). all
positions available immediately.

------
sama
Loopt--Mountain View, CA

Here are some particular areas we need help with:

<http://about.loopt.com/jobs/>

but we're always looking for anyone smart.

email sam@

------
jbarmash
New York, NY (no remote at this time)

EnergyScoreCards.com

Looking for great developers. Our stack is Groovy/Grails/Java, but languages
matter less than being a great technologist. Looking for both UI and Backend
developers.

We also have other positions, such as account management and support / qa.

We are an early stage startup in energy efficiency space. We have been spun
out of a larger company . What we do is an intersection of software,
statistics / data analytics and energy expertise. Seeing significant traction
and have revenue (need to staff up - a few deals currently in the pipeline are
about to close).

Please contact jean at energyscorecards.com

------
roder
Boston, San Francisco, Remote

Basho (Riak)

    
    
      * Software Developers
      * Developer Advocates
    

<http://blog.basho.com/2010/11/30/basho-is-hiring/>

------
brianwhitman
Boston (Somerville, MA) - no remote

The Echo Nest. Music data platform. We're looking for python people, data
people, music people

<http://the.echonest.com/company/jobs>

------
pvo
Rackspace/OpenStack

Python/Virtualization/Scaling

[https://rackspace.hua.hrsmart.com/ats/js_job_details.php?req...](https://rackspace.hua.hrsmart.com/ats/js_job_details.php?reqid=4353)
We are looking for a Sr. Python Developer who is interested in solving some of
the most pressing problems in our industry such as how to scale the enormous
demand for utility computing and how to fit that within the traditional
business model of a managed IT offering. With cloud servers being the most
basic building block for services that Rackspace will offer, our ability to
deliver on features and scalability are paramount.

In addition to our primary goal of building our next generation cloud
offering, we are building all the necessary tools and utilities to manage and
sustain an ecosystem of users and developers of the Rackspace Cloud Servers
platform. CloudFiles, Drizzle, Cassandra and other tools in development will
be used. We are looking for passionate advocates of technology. We're looking
for people who don't just use these these tools and services, but people that
write them. It is one thing to start a virtual machine on a host, it is
another to have the curiosity to read the source code and figure out how it
all works. We are looking to balance the "been there, done that" with the "why
can't we do it that way?" mentality of thinking. The ability to challenge
assumptions and conventions is important.

------
benjaminlotan
Social Printshop - California (bay area or elsewhere) -
<http://socialprintshop.com>

Marketing/Sales - PHP developer - Front end Web developer

We're looking for a Marketing Strategist / Sales Person to fill out our team.
We've got big ideas and lots of organic interest. We'll be seeking funding in
january. But for now there is pretty big potential for commission based work
for larger projects (see 'mashable wall'). + ownership opportunity.

php and front end web developers, please be in contact!

benjaminlotan@gmail.com

------
ropiku
Edinburgh, UK

We need more experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to join the FreeAgent team.
We're a growing startup building an online accounting software (and believe
me, it can still be fun).

The team is excellent and super friendly and it's just a pure joy to work for
them.

Ideally we're looking for people to work full-time with the team in our
Edinburgh office, but we would consider a remote working arrangement for
exceptional candidates.

More info: <http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs>

------
christkv
Barcelona/Hamburg, Spain - Xing.com

No Remote but will relocate. Hiring Ruby developers for our office in
Barcelona and Hamburg. If you don't hold a European work visa it's still
possible for Hamburg but not Barcelona Spain.

We are a 10 million user site with 240+ employees (60 developers), profitable
and with lots of interesting projects. The Spain office is in central
Barcelona and is a tightly knitted group of 10 international people.

So if you are interested in a change in lifestyle and job ping me on
christian.kvalheim@xing.com

------
donmullen
Durham NC \- Remote developers working on east coast.

Relevance has openings for Ruby/Rails and Clojure developers and project
managers with experience in agile. Our headquarters are in Durham, NC, but we
are open to hiring remote developers (full-time and contractors) that are on
the east coast.

For details see: <http://thinkrelevance.com/jobs> and
<http://howwework.thinkrelevance.com/>

No agencies please.

------
SoftArtisans
Watertown, MA

SoftArtisans - <http://softartisans.com/>

Current Job Openings:

    
    
      * Junior Software Developer
      * Junior SQA Engineer
      * Junior .NET Developer/Technical Services Engineer
    

After over 13 years, SoftArtisans still maintains the exciting atmosphere of a
startup, giving employees exceptional opportunities to significantly impact
the company and the products we develop. The SoftArtisans team is a close-knit
group of people who like to both share new challenges and have fun. Every day,
we collaborate at our desks, over lunch in the common kitchen, or over the
foosball table - whether it is to come up with solutions to new programming
challenges we've have run into, to discuss ways to improve the company, or to
make plans for a laser-bagel-cutting-toaster and continuous bread machine. We
are encouraged to pursue our individual interests, with hackathons consisting
of multiple days dedicated exclusively to work on personal projects or to pick
up new skills. In one such hackathon our team members built a model car
controlled remotely by an Android AI via Bluetooth, picked up a new language,
created a browser based game with HTML5, modified git to improve the log
interface, and tried out a new restaurant for lunch, all while finishing a
release package. We also hold various after work activities ranging from a
night of board games to jumping out of a plane.

For more information, check out <http://softartisans.com/careers.html> or send
your resume to hr@softartisans.com with the position(s) you are interested in.

------
keturn
Portland, OR - Decipher <http://www.decipherinc.com/>

We make surveys for market research; not collectible trading cards. We'd like
someone with Python and Javascript web development skills to join us for a
full-time position in our downtown Portland office.

[http://mail.python.org/pipermail/portland/2010-September/001...](http://mail.python.org/pipermail/portland/2010-September/001020.html)

------
aculver
Virginia Beach, VA. Must relocate.

Looking for an outstanding software engineer. We help people find apartments.
We're an Agile development team for the flagship division of a well-
established Internet advertising company. We run multiple sites receiving over
3 million unique visitors a month.

Our company is primarily a PHP shop, but we care less about your knowledge of
PHP and more about your understanding of object-oriented programming and
interpersonal skills. (If you'll invest in us, we'll invest in you.) Also, we
maintain a lot of mobile apps and are developing some new applications with
Ruby on Rails. We're looking for people who at least have an interest in
design patterns, unit testing, test-driven development, and Agile project
management.

In addition to just running traditional big websites, projects focus on mobile
websites, mobile apps, client-side awesomeness, SMS services, web analytics,
reporting, automated testing, highly available systems, user experience, web
services, data distribution, email marketing, search engine optimization and
various administrative tools.

It's very rare to work more than 40 hours a week here. As a new team member,
you'll get a brand-new iMac and a 24" second monitor. You can run whatever OS
and IDE you like. Your meetings will be focused on collaboration rather than
process. We focus on working software, not comprehensive documentation. We
hire motivated individuals so we can give them the tools they need and trust
them to get the job done. There are frequent technical training sessions.
There are various user groups within the company that meet once a month and
lunch is always provided. We also provide tuition reimbursement.

Call Andrew at (757) 739-0397.

------
bjpirt
London, UK

Pachube (<http://www.pachube.com>) is looking for an experienced javascript /
front-end developer to build some awesome widgets to display live data coming
in to our system form thousands of connected devices.

See <http://community.pachube.com/jobs/fd1009>

Great place to work - excellent team and some good meaty problems to get your
teeth into!

------
e1ven
Waltham, MA- Savewave is looking for a few more Ruby/Rails programmers to help
us with a new fully-electronic coupon solution. Experience with Mongo is
awesome.

The full description is at <http://savewave.com/jobs/> or email me if I can
help.

WRT Remote- We're mostly looking at people who are in the local area, and can
come into our new office and work with our team here.

------
jonah
Santa Barbara or San Francisco

Citrix Online - UX positions for GoToMeeting & GoToAssist

Will relocate you to Santa Barbara or San Francisco. Excellent salaries,
competitive benefits, fun work environment and amazing products to work on.
What more could you want? Oh we also have a gym & cafe on premise, bocce &
basketball courts, you can bring your dog to work and wear flip flops year
round!

Manager, UX Design, GoToMeeting <http://tinyurl.com/coluxdesignmgr>

Manager, UX Research <http://tinyurl.com/coluxresearchmgr>

UX Architect, Mobile <http://tinyurl.com/coluxmobile>

Lead UX Designer, Audio & Video Conferencing <http://tinyurl.com/coluxaudio>

Senior UX Designer, GoToMeeting <http://tinyurl.com/coluxg2m>

Senior UX Designer, GoToAssist <http://tinyurl.com/coluxg2a>

------
btstrpthrowaway
Cambridge, MA, USA (On Site Encouraged, but Remote Possible)

We’re a Very Profitable online retail/games startup based looking for someone
to fill a full-time position as a Lead Developer of web applications.

We compensate very well, paying market rates or above for real talent. You may
choose to substitute some equity for salary, but that is not mandatory.

We are looking for someone who:

\- Has experience building complex web apps (think Facebook) and in PHP* \-
Has experience with AJAX/HTML \- Is somewhat familiar with the LAMP stack
("full stack") and doing web app deployment to live servers.

*Though PHP doesn't need to be your favorite language; I’m looking at you Python/RoR evangelists!

A little about us: we are a small startup that is highly profitable. We
bootstrapped our way to profitability by using minimum money and time (8
months). We are expanding to take on larger challenges and need a great
programmer to work with us.

Further Information: <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/Jobs/9293/>

Contact me at ao.hiring@gmail.com

------
adamfblahblah
Boston, MA - <http://www.itasoftware.com/careers/>

No Remote

We're looking for a software developers, ops people, and QA people, working in
a Linux environment with Java, python, LISP & C++. We're a leader in flight
search and other travel technologies.

Drop me a note at afletcher at itasoftware.com for more information.

------
g0atbutt
Codesketch – Holland, MI

We're looking for iOS developers (objective-c) that have strong design skills,
and can create custom U.I. We're looking for people for just a project or two.
Remote workers are fine. Our site can be found at <http://www.codesketch.com>
.

If you're interested email me at paul@codesketch.com

------
nickdunkman
San Francisco, CA - RentJuice - <http://www.rentjuice.com> Back-end engineers

We're still small but growing fast. Looking for smart, creative, and hard-
working people who think that finding an apartment in big cities is way too
difficult.

Highlights: \- PHP \- awesome group \- early stage equity

contact me - nick@rentjuice.com

------
abdinoor
Cambridge, MA

HubSpot is developing an Inbound Marketing platform to help businesses do
transform the way they do marketing. We have some of the best large scale
distributed web apps using cutting edge technology. Projects we have built
include a Hadoop processing cluster for a web-scale analytics system; a Solr-
backed entity search tool; and a realtime social media monitoring system
processing over 5 million messages a day.

We need brilliant engineers to join our growing team developing our SaaS
product. We use Java, .NET and Python. We do not hire based on a specific
technologies skill set, or a buzz-word compliant resume.

If this sounds like your kind of challenge please go here to apply:
[http://www.hubspot.com/careers/?nl=1&jvi=oiAcVfwJ,Apply&...](http://www.hubspot.com/careers/?nl=1&jvi=oiAcVfwJ,Apply&jvs=hackernews_20101201)

------
mscantland
Columbus, Ohio: <http://www.covermymeds.com/main/careers>

Ruby / Python folks who want to work on a successful healthcare product with a
team that knows what they are doing. Great work environment and management
that respects and understands software development.

No remote.

------
cliff
Seattle, WA - ArenaNet

Looking for Web, Mobile, and Server (C++) programmers for an upcoming AAA
MMO's extended experience -- bringing our game to web & mobile.

Web -
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA5/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=NCS...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA5/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=NCSOFT&cws=1&rid=790)
Server -
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA5/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=NCS...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA5/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=NCSOFT&cws=1&rid=482)
Mobile -
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA5/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=NCS...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA5/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=NCSOFT&cws=1&rid=762)

Neat fact about our web servers - we host V8 (like node.js) so web server
logic is written in asynchronous javascript.

Contact cliff - arena.net

------
wrs
Seattle, WA & San Francisco, CA; remote is possible.

Informed Biometry (a.k.a. pictureofhealth.com) -- semi-stealthy description:
we make tools that help people take care of people. The company is self-funded
but well-funded (the best way to be!), with two experienced founders looking
for help.

We need great developers and great designers. We're building on the Rails
stack right now, so we'd like experienced Rails folks, but general-purpose
abilities are important.

Our work environment doesn't exist yet, so you get to help define it! If you
care about fancy computers, unlimited books, good coffee, etc., sure, we got
it. Also, the freedom to figure out the right way to do something and go get
it done.

Contact me at walter@infbio.com, or <http://www.pictureofhealth.com/jobs>.

------
maxcameron
Toronto, Ontario, Canada.

Big Bang Technology is currently seeking a Full Frontal Interface Developer.

We just bought you a sweet computer, an awesome new desk, an extremely
comfortable new chair, and a comfy pair of LL Bean slippers.

<http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/6927>

------
tritchey
San Mateo, CA

Scale Computing has a couple position open for C/C++ developers. Preference
would be for working on site but we are open to people working remote (I work
remote myself). More info at <http://www.scalecomputing.com/careers/>

------
takrupp
Los Angeles, CA - Global Systematic Trading Firm - Permanent/Requires
Relocation (onsite only)

Looking for a C++ guy to work with a group of mostly Java developers. Part of
the system (mostly low level order routing and data feed management) is built
out in C++, so they need a resident expert to be the go to fixer and developer
on those parts of the system. This role has a lot of responsibility, if you
are into that kind of thing.

Ideally you should have some experience with financial data systems in a
trading capacity. Other big things are socket programming and strong knowledge
of the network stack. Some core Java is good as well. Very high compensation,
and a great location to work.

Apply online <http://rcrt.me/gltSHx> or check my profile for my email.

------
msales
Karlsruhe, Germany: mSALES GmbH. We're looking for a Ruby Developer (on site,
german speaking)

<http://www.msales.com/jobs/ruby-developer> (in German)

<http://goo.gl/DeBp1> (the above in English)

------
joshuabaer
AUSTIN, TEXAS

OtherInbox is kicking ass with more than a half million users and our first
revenue coming in the door. We need a kick ass Ruby on Rails developer to join
our awesome team in Austin.

<http://www.otherinbox.com/company/career/>

------
far33d
Boston, MA

Zynga Boston is hiring in Game Design, Product Management, and Engineering.
We're having a party to meet and greet candidates:

zbostonparty.eventbrite.com

or email me (email in profile)

We were an acquired studio, so we still operate like a startup and have all
really talented, smart people. We're also working on new games!

------
eof
Charlotte VT (13 miles south of Burlington) No remote: EatingWell Media
(www.eatingwell.com) but relo package available for the right person.

Two programming positions: one 'junior' one 'mid level'. Our flagship site is
Drupal with new tools coming out in Python.

A quickly growing company, still small (~35 people), stock options after a
year, good benefits, great atmosphere, dog friendly office, good eats from the
kitchen.

Your supervisor is a programmer; we are taking an afterthought of a department
and growing it into the main revenue stream. Tons of room for growth, lots of
freedom, and your input will be taken seriously.

Strong sys admin skills are not necessary but a huge plus (reverse proxy,
managing clusters, etc)

~~~
eof
You can email me directly if you are interested: eof@eatingwell.com <\-
s/eof/geoff

------
abailin
Boston, MA

Looking for PHP/javascript and/or CSS ninjas who want to work in a fun and
fast paced environment. From where I'm sitting, I can see three bouncy balls,
two nerf guns, and a giant bean bag. I have three huge monitors on my desk
(you will too) and a screaming fast computer. This is definitely a great place
to work if you like to work hard and hack hard.

We were founded by some smart MIT dudes and got acquired by Rakuten (very
large Japanese internet company) but we definitely still operate like a
startup. Feel free to message me for more details. Company is FreeCause
(<http://www.freecause.com> for more info)

------
BenS
Palo Alto, CA

Pinterest (<http://www.pinterest.com>) is hiring engineers - both front and
back-end (python/django experience a plus). We're a 4 person team now.

We can relocate. Email me: ben-at-pinterest-dot-com

~~~
kapitalx
I heard a coverage of you on NPR this morning. Good stuff.

------
jplewicke
Boston, MA

MDT Advisers – We’re a small quant investing shop working with machine
learning, financial analysis, and the hardest dataset in the world. We’ve got
two main types of positions that we’re hiring for: a dedicated developer
position, and a general analyst position that’s about 60% programming and 40%
financial and statistical analysis --
<http://www.mdtadvisers.com/careers/qea.jsp> . The people, problems, and pay
are good, and we aim for good work-life balance(e.g. no 60 hour weeks).

You can email me at jlewicke@mdtadvisers.com with any questions you have.

------
myelin
Ning - <http://ning.com/> \- Palo Alto, CA

Looking for various types of hackers:

\- PHP/Javascript hacker, ideally pretty good with HTML/CSS also. This is the
team I'm on -- remote working is a possibility.

\- Java hacker, good with web services, databases, algorithms. On-site in Palo
Alto, CA, or Seattle, WA. (Not certain if we're hiring in Seattle).

\- Analytics hacker, good with Hadoop, data mining, web analytics. On-site in
Palo Alto, CA.

Other teams are hiring also: <http://about.ning.com/careers/openings.php>

Email pp@(the obvious domain).

------
20thr
Helsinki, Finland.

We're looking for Javascript developers, for both backend (node.js) and
frontend work. Also Java developers, looking to work on something new.

<http://blaast.com> jobs@blaast.com

------
qixxiq
Cape Town, South Africa

SnapBill - <http://www.snapbill.com>

Looking for experienced PHP Developers to help work on a clean system ( _with
clean code_ ) for automated service billing.

------
axiak
Boston, MA: <http://jobs.crunchtime.com/>

CrunchTime is looking for Groovy / Java / perl / javascript developers to help
us scale out to more and more customers.

------
fatjonny
Bouncing Pixel - Houston, TX

We are looking for developers (PHP, node.js, Actionscript, CSS, Javascript, or
able to learn those), working remotely is not currently a possibility. We have
client work as well as our own properties that we are working on. See
<http://bouncingpixel.com/jobs.php> ... we are very small and looking for the
right person to fit our company culture. We have a rock wall behind our office
that we built for bouldering. Feel free to contact me for any reason.

------
tzeskimo
San Francisco, CA

Identified (www.identified.com) - Finding a job sucks! We think we can make it
better, and we're looking for solid front-end and back-end engineers to help
us prove it. You'll be working with a small but well funded team where every
line of code you write matters. We use the standard tools of a modern web
stack - rails, postgres, memcache, jQuery, etc, though we’re always open to
(and encourage) new ideas.

Interested? Shoot me an email with your resume at keith@identified.com (or
signup and apply via www.identified.com)

~~~
jevans
Not sure if it's your issue or Facebook's, but when I click the "Sign Up or
Log In" button, the Facebook permissions dialog window just says "An error
occurred. Please try again later."

------
bluelu
Luxembourg, Europe. (No remote)

Looking for 3-4 more java developers in the field of: \- distributed large
scale crawling, content extraction, data analysis \- web applications

We crawl, analyze (extract article, author, date, theme, sentiment,...) and
monitor websites (news, blogs, ...) for our clients.

Please see <http://blog.trendiction.com/tag/jobs> for more details or contact
me directly under t.britz@trendiction.com

------
bgporter
100% Telecommute (US/Canada only)

At the moment, mostly looking for people strong in \- Python (esp. with
TurboGears) \- iOS & Android \- client-side web development, esp. HTML5 ...but
see website (below) for a more complete list of the tools and tech that we
work with.

We do all kinds of custom development - web apps, desktop apps, and drivers.
All developers work from home.

Start here: <http://www.artlogic.com/careers>

------
thinkcomp
Think Computer Corporation, Palo Alto, CA

We need experienced iPhone and Android developers to help us improve the
FaceCash (<http://www.facecash.com>) apps. Remote is OK if you're in the Bay
Area and can visit our office as needed. Part-time is also OK. Apply at:

<http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs/index.html>

------
JonM
Pitchero ("Pitch Hero") - Leeds, UK

Sports startup looking for Senior Frontend Developer / Engineer (Fulltime;
onsite only)

\- ~1 Million monthly UVs \- 45% of English Rugby Union clubs use our platform
\- Football clubs all the way up to Blue Square \- Small startup where you can
make a big impact - possible share options \- Current dev team is 1 person
(i.e. me!)

<http://www.pitchero.com/jobs/>

------
emilyboyd
Sydney, Australia (but you can work from anywhere)

We have several positions available at Remember The Milk:

    
    
      - Systems Administrator
      - Software Engineer (Database)
      - Software Engineer (JavaScript)
      - Software Engineer (Scala)
      - User Interface Designer
    

For full details see: <http://www.rememberthemilk.com/about/jobs.rtm>

------
prthings
Denver,CO (but work remotely from wherever!)

Idea2 is hiring a full-time dev.These are some ideal skills: programming (CS
degree preferred), UI/UX or HCI work, linux admin and scripting, automated
functional/unit/load tests, distributed VCS systems, Documentation/standards.
Please see the details located at <http://idea2.com/?page_id=1031>

------
barclay
Readyforce, Menlo Park, CA

We're still kind of in stealth mode. Great company, fun team, interesting
market, good leadership.

Looking for:

UI/Visual Designer <http://jobs.eurekahire.com/rf/requisition/detail/150>

Sr. Product Manager <http://jobs.eurekahire.com/rf/requisition/detail/157>

------
tabbott
Boston, MA

We're looking for hardcore C hackers (kernel experience ideal but not
required) at Ksplice. We're a dozen-person, cash flow positive Linux server
software startup.

For a different engineering position that's highly customer-facing, we're
looking for software engineers who aren't afraid to talk to e.g. Fortune 500
customers about the guts of Linux.

For either position, get in touch with me at tabbott@ksplice.com.

------
jedediah
Portland, OR

Looking for a Ruby on Rails developer at AboutUs.org

<http://www.aboutus.org/AboutUs.org/Jobs>

------
dctanner
London, UK (remote also considered)

We're looking for devs for both of our products.

Pusher - our hosted websockets service: <http://pusherapp.com/>

Panda - our video encoding service: <http://pandastream.com/>

If Ruby, EventMachine, Redis, AMQP etc.. make you happy, drop us a line:
jobs@pandastream.com / jobs@pusherapp.com

------
askedrelic
Pittsburgh, PA (no remote)

<http://www.showclix.com/careers>

Looking for a few more PHP developers (or interns) to help with platform and
end-to-end feature development. LAMP stack, but a bit of Python on backend,
working on integrating Redis/MongoDB.

We're a full-service ticket sales company trying to make it easier and cheaper
to sell tickets.

------
cloca
Cambridge, MA

Localot is hiring developers for the backend, web UI and data acquisition. The
stack is Java, Jetty, Solr, MongoDB and GWT running on Amazon EC2. We're doing
applied analytics on web and other data in some interesting domains. We have
angel and government funding.

Find out more at: <http://localot.com/jobs.html>

------
i2o
Toronto, Canada - Threshold Financial (www.threshold-fti.com)

SYSTEMS ENGINEERS, PRODUCTION SUPPORT ANALYSTS WANTED! Looking for Windows/AIX
systems engineers and production support analysts to join a growing team
supporting Canada's premier provider for financial transaction switching to
major Canadian financial institutions and retailers.

Email colin.bowern@ for more details.

------
jbox
Vancouver, BC, Canada - Mobify

<http://mobify.me/jobs/>

We're building great mobile experiences using HTML5.

Looking for smart people with a background in web development.

We're based out of downtown Vancouver - right by the water, mountains and
nightlight. Weekly yoga classes, flexible schedules and all the latest gadgets
:)

Mail me a john at mobify dot me.

------
rpilani
Foster City, CA, Locals only.

Senior Software Engineer at Navigenics Inc. - We are looking for backend web
engineers that are experienced in Hibernate, web frameworks (we use Wicket)
and looking for a fun and exciting opportunity in the personal genomics space.

Our website: www.navigenics.com Email me at rpilani@navigenics.com

------
gduffy
Dropcam, SF, CA (no telecommute)

<http://www.dropcam.com/jobs>

------
crad
New Hope, PA - myYearbook.com

No Remote but with relocate.

One of the top 25 most trafficked sites in the US, lots of cool projects going
on. Well funded _and_ profitable. Still startup minded.

Looking for people with Android, iPhone, Flash, PHP, and Python backgrounds.

Drop me an email if you'd like to talk: gmr@myyearbook.com

------
jaredhansen
Oakland, CA: <http://www.breezyprint.com/jobs>

Recent Founder Showcase winner BreezyPrint is looking for mobile and web
engineers.

Remote work is a possibility for now, and if/when it ceases to be we will
consider relocation assistance.

------
windust
Optionscity Software: Chicago, IL
<http://www.optionscity.com/jobs/seniordeveloper.htm>

Looking for Java J2SE Senior Developer for financial app working on rules
engine (Sorry, no telecommute)

------
ThomPete
T-Mobile Product Design is hiring Designers, UX, Managers, Hardware hackers.
Germany, UK

Contact me for details.

------
henrik_w
Stockholm, Sweden. No remote. Java developers, charging and messaging
solutions for mobile operators. <http://www.symsoft.com/about-
symsoft/careers/1057263-careers>

------
freyfogle
central London, UK

Lokku - <http://www.lokku.com/jobs/>

We're looking for full time devs, both experienced and intern types looking to
learn. Great team, interesting problems, international focus. We look forward
to hearing from you.

------
boinger
Mozilla

HQ Office: Mountain View, CA Remote offices: Auckland Beijing Paris Tokyo
Toronto Vancouver WFH possible for many jobs (depends on position)

<http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/about/careers.html>

------
liquimoon
Talent Technology, Kitchener Waterloo, ON, Canada:
(<http://www.talenttech.com/careers/career_opportunities.htm>)

Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, .NET)

Please contact jtian@talenttech.com

------
mlntn
Phoenix, AZ or Redwood City, CA

Recovery Database Network is looking for a Software Engineer to help develop
our PHP-based (symfony, MySQL, Doctrine ORM) web application.

<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/7731>

------
3pt14159
Before leaving for my startup I worked at the great FreshBooks here in
Toronto, ON. Great company to work for and a whole heck of a lot of positions
open.

<http://www.freshbooks.com/careers/>

------
abstractwater
San Francisco, CA

Goodreads - We are looking for engineers (including interns). Preference for
Ruby on Rails knowledge but not strictly required as long as you're smart.

<http://www.goodreads.com/about/jobs>

------
chrislo
London, UK

Systems Engineer, BBC R&D (Prototyping team) : <http://bbc.in/dWNewX>

Multi-talented developer / Systems Engineer. Lots of exciting, forward-
thinking projects in a small team environment within the BBC.

~~~
pornel
How long does the recruitment process take? I've applied month ago and haven't
got any response yet (application status = submitted).

------
sanj
TripAdvisor: Newton, MA

Read this: [http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/09/a-new-twist-on-data-
driven-...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/09/a-new-twist-on-data-driven-
sit.html)

If that gets you psyched, drop me a line. Sorry, no remote work.

------
darose
NYC - Demdex, a well-funded startup in the Internet advertising industry, is
still hiring for numerous tech (and some biz) roles.

<http://www.demdex.com/Demdex_careers.html>

~~~
donretag
Demdex was a running joke among NY Hadoop developers earlier this year. Every
Hadoop developer would get around a dozen e-mails about Demdex. Demdex was
using TONS of external recruiting companies. Everyone was being bombarded
about Demdex. Much of the local community grew tired of them and wanted to
know why everyone was ignoring them.

------
eor
Washington, DC (no remote at this time)

National Geographic Education is looking to hire two engineers to help us
build a platform for geospatial Citizen Science: <http://goo.gl/1aRLZ>

~~~
ryanczak
link appears to be broken

~~~
eor
Sorry, the link goes to our horrible, PeopleWare-powered recruiting site that
you have to access over port 8291. If you're behind any kind of firewall, it
probably won't work.

------
axod
UK (South east)

Mibbit, we're looking for an intern, PHP/sql/js/java/etc No remote work
available.

axod@mibbit.com

------
javery
Raleigh/Durham, NC (no remote)

Adzerk is building a next generation ad server to help make the web a better
place. Looking for software developers who want to learn C#, Ruby, Mongo, and
much more.

Please email me at javery at adzerk.com.

------
rjamestaylor
Rackspace is hiring! Over 100 open positions in all areas of tech & business
roles at <http://rackertalent.com>

Robert "Robot" Taylor robot AT rackspace DOT com

------
jackfoxy
CoreLogic in Concord, Ca.

We're looking for .NET engineers to work on our web SaaS. We'll also consider
Java experience. Our developers do it all, front-end (jQuery), server, DB.

Contact me directly. I'm the hiring manager.

------
patd
Louvain-La-Neuve, Belgium - Babelway

We're looking for a XML/Java developer. No remote.

<http://bit.ly/gxfbDI> or email info[AT]babelway.com

~~~
charlesdm
First time ever I see a belgian company here! Good luck with the search.

------
provy
Austin, TX (not required, open to remote workers)
<http://www.hireforge.com/jobs.html>

Graphics Designer

------
sunkencity
UPPSALA/STOCKHOLM - Sweden

Rails developers needed! Experience developing iphone/android apps a plus.
Full-time or part-time (students welcome!).

joel.westerberg@streetmedia7.com

------
bleonard
San Francisco / SF Bay Area

TaskRabbit

Rails engineers helping people get stuff done.

<http://taskrabbit.com/main/careers>

------
garysieling
Philadelphia, PA

Wingspan Technology, we're looking for Java/C#/JS developers, we do Documentum
and Sharepoint integration products.

www.wingspan.com

rvolpe@wingspan.com

------
dawson
Cambridge, UK. (No remote)

Looking for Ruby/Rails(3) developer to join a funded healthcare start up.
Email: dawson@nhs.info

------
tony584
Chicago, IL

Domu looking for a Drupal Ninja: <http://www.domu.com/jobs>

------
dan_manges
Chicago, IL

Braintree

<http://jobs.github.com/companies/Braintree>

------
danecjensen
Austin, TX no remote Cam.ly (<http://cam.ly/jobs>)

------
swaits
San Diego, CA; Sony Computer Entertainment America, LLC.

I'm looking for a Senior Graphics Game Programmer.

------
swapper
swap.com is looking for .NET developers. We're in Boston and growing quickly.

No remote, unfortunately. Take a look here: <http://www.swap.com/careers/>

Please include "Hacker News Job Post" in the subject.

------
kellysutton
blip.tv in New York, NY:

<http://blip.tv/careers>

All sorts of positions incl. finance, design and systems engineer.

Edit: No remote.

~~~
gsiener
Hi Kelly, I've got some questions about the Director of Finance position. Can
I get in touch w/ you via email?

------
zackattack
Mountain View, CA

Awesomeness Reminders LLC

Our first product is still very profitable and I have some more curveballs in
the pipeline. Looking for a technical cofounder. I'm technically competent (I
code, fairly well, and can hack my way around pretty much anything) but
looking for someone way stronger than me. You should be good with python,
pylons, cogen, PHP, JavaScript, Linux, etc. You should be about 20-26 years
old, good at math, looking to make a lot of money (I have specific targets),
and not lost in delusions about "changing the world" and chasing VC funding.
Products must have a clear monetization strategy from day 1. Looking to do
some cool stuff combining nerdy genius with internet marketing. For the right
person I'll fly you out to Mountain View, etc. Please "keep it real."

~~~
variety
So -- blatant age discrimination, huh? That's... awesome, dude.

~~~
zackattack
I'm 23. I'm looking for a partner, not a W2 employee.

~~~
variety
That's cool. Still, it's better form to at least try to not to use language
that smacks of category-based discrimination. Just stating your age, for
example, will instantly repel anyone in the pushing-30-or-over set.

~~~
zackattack
In the past I have attracted older people who want to partner, so although I
welcome advice on form your feedback is flawed.

------
jw84
SOMA DISTRICT, SAN FRANCISCO, CALIFORNIA

AppMakr is hiring for the following positions:

\- Python / django senior dev \- Android senior dev \- Product Manager

If you're interested, shoot us the AppMakr skillset form at
<http://www.AppMakr.com/hiring> so we can learn more about you. There is a
$1000 referral bonus if you can help us fill the open positions.

Here's some recent press:

TechCrunch: <http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/25/appmakr-iphone-apps/>

Lifehacker: [http://lifehacker.com/5673309/appmakr-helps-you-create-
your-...](http://lifehacker.com/5673309/appmakr-helps-you-create-your-own-
iphone-app-for-free-no-coding-necessary)

